# rabbits down south



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I might be headed to St. George for the Thanksgiving holiday to see my dad. I really want to do some rabbit hunting but I live up north and have no idea where I might see some jacks reasonably close to St. George. Can anyone point me in the right direction? It would be greatly appreciated! And don't worry...this isn't something I plan on doing down there very often. Just want to spend some quality time with pops. PM me if needed. Thanks


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I imagine you could find them just about anywhere you find sagebrush. Just pick a spot and walk it. Can't go wrong.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Wish it was that easy? 

My advice to you is keep an eye out? Go drive around out there and just look for sign. with this fresh snow it won't be hard to find them if they are around. If you don't see sign don't waste your time. Also if you see road kill in an area that's usually a good sign.

If their is no snow down there you may get some info from a local sporting goods store.


----------

